

The beginnings of TECO [pdf] - andrew_n
http://tenex.opost.com/anhc-31-4-anec.pdf

======
dasht
That's the first I'd heard that RMS wrote the first TECO "scope" command. As I
(quite possibly incorrectly) recall that was the "q" command and it updated
the full-screen display on a smart terminal. I knew he had become the first
curator of popular Edit MACroS but that he did that lower level stuff is
interesting news to me.

